# Web-Fotogalerie automatisch erstellen



## dama (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ca. 200 Bilder ins Internet stellen. Da könnt ihr euch natürlich vorstellen, dass des manuell einfach zuviel Zeit frisst. Also möchte ich das ganze durch ein Programm automatisieren.

Adobe Photoshop habe ich, das reicht mir allerdings nicht aus, weil man da z.B. den oberen Balken(für Bildname, Datum etc.) nicht ausblenden kann. So passt das ganze einfach nicht in mein Fenster von der Website, außerdem brauche ich die ganze Beschrifung überhaupt nicht. Ansonsten ist der Automatisiern Befehl aber gut.

Also kennt jemand ein Programm, das so ähnliche Galerien im Web erstellt wie Photoshop halt nur ohne den Balken.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Daniel


----------



## fhr (14. Februar 2004)

ich benutze immer Express Thumbnail Creator!
da kann man ne menge Einstellungen machen....

musst halt mal googlen...

aber das Proggi ist nicht umsonst... und denk dran:
einfach ein Serial aus dem Netz ziehen ist böse  !


----------

